# Cryptids?



## Ambipom (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone hear on the news about the animal washed up on that one beach or the chubracabra, or even the bigfoot carcass? I guess you can say your opinions here. Mods, I wasn't sure where to put this, so move this if needed.

I sometimes think it's a hoax for that new Cartoon Network show "Cryptid Hunters."

But the other half of the time I think it's 100% real.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 16, 2008)

O_O

First the 2012 thing, and now this were posted on another forum I go to on the same days.

O_O [/OFFTOPIC]

Ok, on topic, the Bigfoot looks like a normal gorilla, and the Chupacabra looks like a normal dog to me. XP

HOAXES!


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah the bigfoot corpse looks soooo fake....like, a fur coat with a latex mask...

And the Chupacabra - that's cool


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 17, 2008)

To me it looked like it had a big grin on his face.


----------



## Keta (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't have a very strong belief in them. I did do a project on the Loch Ness monster- that famous picture turned out to be a clay model photographed for fun.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 17, 2008)

I think a lot of them are probably hoaxes or misinterpretations, but I do believe that at least a few are probably real, using the coelacanth* as justification. 

How, coincidental, I did a report on Nessie, too, and I firmly believe that _something_ is in there at least, possibly an evolved and undiscovered Plesiosaur variation, or maybe a huge eel or something.

Or maybe it's mud on a branch. 

*Hehe, the reply box thinks that coelacanth is spelled wrong, but my dictionary says otherwise.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 18, 2008)

I think most of cryptozoology is fake. Things like the Okapi and Giant Squid have been proven real though. That was ages ago, but still. Cases like MacFarlene's Bear and reports of the supposed-to-be-extinct Short-faced Bears are very interesting though.


----------

